# What are you shooting with?



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I thought it would be fun and helpful to see what our posters use as equipment. Some have more than one "gun" at their disposal, and many have mentioned their cameras along the way. This thread would put it all in one list. Maybe even make the list a "sticky subject" too??? regards, rich

Oh, I'll start..

Canon S3is ultra zoom P&S 
Sony DSC-H5 ultra zoom P&S + 1.7 tele-extender


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nikon D70
Ancient Olympus D400Z


----------



## redfish23 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cannon Power Shot A630


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nikon D50
Nikon D200
Canon A530
Canon A460 (wifes)
Nikon F2 (film)
Couple Sony mavicas I don't use anymore.
Have a fuji 6X9 large format film camera I've never used and will probably end up selling.. 

And a big box of old lenses..


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Canon SD850IS

Canon EOS1D Mark ll

Battery for Mark lll
Waiting on the Mark lll to come in:dance: 

And a gaggle of Canon glass ranging from 17mm to 500mm


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Canon EOS 30 Dlsr with an assortment of lenses, my primary camera for about the last year. Had a 10D before that.

Nikon Coolpix s10 point and shoot - recent acquisition, still learning what it can do. So far I like it a lot.

Older cameras that I still sometimes use:
Nikon coolpix 990. This camera is great for taking shots of small items for sale on eBay. I have it rigged with an external flash bracket because the built in flash is not good for closeups.

Canon 3mpix digital eLPH. This is my small pocket camera that stays in my Harley's fairing glove box.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Nikon D2x
17-55mm f/2.8
70-200mm VR f/2.8
12-24mm f/4
105mm VR f/2.8
50mm f/1.8
SB-800
SB-600
R1C1
Epson R2400 printer w/media street Niagara ink system


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

WOW, I shouldn't even be posting on here.... I really outdone my self and bought a Fuji S7000 12mp  Ok... I will crawl back into my cave now. hwell:


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

richlyn-red said:


> WOW, I shouldn't even be posting on here.... I really outdone my self and bought a Fuji S7000 12mp  Ok... I will crawl back into my cave now. hwell:


I'll make you feel better....Pentax Optio WP5...just point and shoot!!


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Fuji S3 Pro
Fuji S1 Pro
Sigma 8mm fisheye
50mm f1.8
24-120mm VR
Kenko 1.4x TC (for a to-be-bought lens)
SB600, and some other lighting
5' Octagon box, 46"x14" strip box, 46" reflectors and diffusers
Various lighting and background stands + backgrounds themselves
Manfrotto 161 Mark II
Manfrotto 3021B Pro
Manfrotto 468 Mg RC2 
Manfrotto 3416
Agnos TCP Short

Plus a bunch of odds and ends...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

kodak easyshare C360


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

in the past i've shot with a rebel xt and a film rebel 2000

i'm now shooting with a minolta xg-1
28mm tokina
45mm rokkor
135mm kamero


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Canon 20D
Canon 30D
Canon A95
Sony DSC H-5


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Olympus C750 P&S
Canon Rebel XT w/battery grip
Canon 50 f/1.8
Sigma 18-50 f/2.8
Sigma 70-200 f/2.8
Sigma 50-500 f/4-5.6
Sigma 1.4x TC and 2x TC
Canon 430EX Flash
Manfroto Model 681 Monopod
Slik Pro 500D Tripod
Want list: Better Beamer, Tamron 28-75 f/2.8; Canon 85 f/1.8, Extension tubes!

NOTE: Way more gear than I know how to use! 
Mike


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Will all the Minolta shooters please raise there hand? 

*Minolta Maxxum 7D* - finest 6.1MP camera ever made.
A few gadgets
Canon Powershot S3


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nikon D40
Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 (kit lens)
Nikon 55-200mm f/4-5.6
Nikon 105mm f/2.8 VR Macro
Nikon 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 VR
Kenko 1.4x TC
Kenko 12, 20, and 36mm extension tubes
Nikon SB600 speedlight
Nikon R1C1 macro flash system
Manfrotto3221WN tripod with 488RC2 ballhead
Tamrac Expedition VII backpack to lug it all around in
WISHLIST...D2X, longer and faster glass, Mo Money


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sony DSC-H7 and when DHL gets here, Nikon D80 w/ Nikon 18-200 VR lens and a Sigma 105mm f/2.8 EX DG Macro AF.


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

My dream camera is the Canon XTi. Yes, I've narrowed it down...It'll have to wait a few weeks.  In the meantime, I am learning and reading!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Sony DSC F707


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Wal Mart $6.99 throwaway.



I'm cheap


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Nikon D200, Nikon AF 24-85mm 2.8-4 D, Nikon AF-S 70-300mm VR, Manfrotto monopod and ball head.


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

Bobby said:


> Wal Mart $6.99 throwaway.
> 
> I'm cheap


L O L!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## rfinder4000 (Jun 30, 2007)

Since i'm a newbie and this is my first post, just wanna say this website is awesome!!! I'm a fishing addict, kayak addict, and photography addict. This site has them all!!!

Anyway, i'm still holding on old school film camera: Konica Hexar AF and Hexar RF.


----------

